# Clothes dryer electrical service



## Goldengeorge (Mar 1, 2007)

Can I use 10ga wire and a 30amp breaker to put in a standard home clothes dryer? Wire run is approx. 40feet.


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

I say sure! You could even use 8 gauge!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

#6 is the way to go, and....

clothes will dry fasterer at 60 amps than they will at 30.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Goldengeorge said:


> Can I use 10ga wire and a 30amp breaker to put in a standard home clothes dryer? Wire run is approx. 40feet.


No, you cannot use #10. Your electrician, however, can. :laughing:


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

> clothes will dry fasterer at 60 amps than they will at 30.


Good God...that is funny


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

:laughing:


JamesNLA said:


> Good God...that is funny


I'm pretty sure that's how Tim The Tool Man's Binford dryer works.


----------



## hcecalaska (Apr 1, 2007)

the only thing better is the two pole five wire residential cloths dryer.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

is that the four phase shuffle?
or is that a card game ...


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

JamesNLA said:


> Good God...that is funny


Thank, bro... I try!


----------



## hcecalaska (Apr 1, 2007)

for years we have quized our electricians about the proper techniques of terminating a 2 pole 5 wire residential cloths dryer. it still amazes me to this day how manny electricians dont know how to hook one up.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hcec

Sounds like the one that starts with the post hole diggers, and is simular the solar powered clothes dryer that I have for sale for $79.95 plus shipping. Some assembly required!


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

hcecalaska said:


> for years we have quized our electricians about the proper techniques of terminating a 2 pole 5 wire residential cloths dryer. it still amazes me to this day how manny electricians dont know how to hook one up.


I always wondered why the manual said the dryer needed static guard added. Now I know that the 5th wire is to dissipate the static that builds up in the dryer.:clap: :notworthy


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 27, 2006)

We had an apprentice do all the range and dryer outlets in an aprartment building last fall. On one range outlet he put one hot leg on the neutral and the neutral on the hot. Cooked all the electronics on a new range. That 110 stuff dosen't like 220 I guess. :sad:


----------

